# Fall 2022 Memory Lane !



## onecatahula

A few early birds today . . the usual suspects. Hasn’t even started yet. Weather looks fantastic. Best bike swap on earth. Thanks Lisa !










Sam












Buddy and Tank




an impressive storm cloud came and went in 15 minutes, not a drop




had to get started on the famous Memory Lane Two-Day Gyro !


----------



## ballooney

Thanks for the pregame show Pete!  Looking forward to your play-by-play as the meet progresses 😀


----------



## alexander55

Thanks for the photos. Have a great time all. Sorry not to be joining you this time.


----------



## bicycle larry

MISSISSIPPI GIRL CINDYS ON HER WAY WITH TRUCK LOAD OF BIKES


----------



## Freqman1

onecatahula said:


> A few early birds today . . the usual suspects. Hasn’t even started yet. Weather looks fantastic. Best bike swap on earth. Thanks Lisa !
> 
> View attachment 1698980
> 
> View attachment 1698983
> 
> Sam
> View attachment 1698979
> 
> View attachment 1698982
> 
> View attachment 1698981
> 
> Buddy and Tank
> View attachment 1698985
> 
> an impressive storm cloud came and went in 15 minutes, not a drop
> View attachment 1698978
> 
> had to get started on the famous Memory Lane Two-Day Gyro !
> View attachment 1698984



Make sure we get plenty more pics Pete for us poor sobs who can't make it. Almost didn't recognize Sam without a sweater! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent

See you tomorrow!  Looking forward to it..


----------



## Lonestar

Keep them pics comin'! 

Thanks for the Gyro pic...wish I could go someday


----------



## bicycle larry

mississippi girl cindy is on her way , she sould be there to day , this is some of the load shes bring


----------



## Goldenrod

Baltimore Sam has a new van?


----------



## alexander55

That looks like Georgia Pete's van...not Baltimore Sam's to me...  These pictures are gong to be awesome/and bug me all weekend because I know I'm missing out.


----------



## koolbikes

I'll be there Thursday morning. The bottom drops out tonight ! We'll all be wearing sweaters and jackets, Bowling Green, OH forecast : Thursday High of 66 / Low of 42 and Friday High of 64. BUT, None of that wet stuff ! ... Firewood anyone?


----------



## Darthvader

Oh no my tent has no heat.


----------



## Oldbikes

Thanks for the pics Pete! Looking forward to more...
Have fun, see ya'll in da Spring!!


----------



## Lonestar

Lonestar said:


> Keep them pics comin'!
> 
> Thanks for the Gyro pic...wish I could go someday



Had to get a wanna-be 2 day Gyro...

...gone in 7 miutes

Have fun out there Yall!


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## 1439Mike

Pete, what’s the deal on the Motorbikes?


----------



## ian

1817cent said:


> See you tomorrow!  Looking forward to it..



Post pics Jay!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Keep Um comin Pete!!and Im glad your eatin healthy,,Be Safe and Have Fun*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

THERE SHE IS !!!!!!!!!!!! MY NEW BIKE PROJECT 😍  THANKS BIG PETE.......... LOOKING  GOOD TO ME


----------



## Kickstand3

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THERE SHE IS !!!!!!!!!!!! MY NEW BIKE PROJECT 😍  THANKS BIG PETE.......... LOOKING  GOOD TO ME View attachment 1699561



Beautiful 😍. They are not Red though


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Kickstand3 said:


> Beautiful 😍. They are not Red though



JUST THE 1935 IS MINE...  FADED RED I GUESS ???


----------



## onecatahula

Wednesday . .














































































walking Buddy before bed, and met this lovely opossum bringing home some dinner


----------



## onecatahula

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> JUST THE 1935 IS MINE...  FADED RED I GUESS ???



It is bright Aerocycle Red, early 1935, “A”serial number, all original, the very beginning of the ballooners. Aero Troxel saddle, Aero rack, Aero chainring. Doesn’t get any better !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Rust_Trader

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1699591
> 
> View attachment 1699592
> 
> View attachment 1699593



Awesome bike, this bike has not been online for about 12 years. Lol welcome back!









						1935 Schwinn Cycleplane...the sequel | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I have been working on the '35 Cycleplane. Cleaned all the house paint off and this is what I came up with. All the parts are the same ones as the bike came with, but I added the horn, horn button , rear reflector and pedals. Funny thing is the horn button clamps were in the tank.




					thecabe.com


----------



## bicycle larry

ANY PICTURES FOR TO DAY , IT WILL BE BUSY TO DAY , THURSDAY USELLY IS THE HIGH DAY FOR SELLING AND BUYING


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

pic's please...


----------



## bicycle larry

PICS PLEASE


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

YEAH what he said...


----------



## Darthvader

Man I could add a caption to this pic:


----------



## Kickstand3

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> YEAH what he said...



No worries Sir 
If you want out Send it to Texas


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## onecatahula

Just a few:




Breakfast by Nick: a whole mess’a pulled pork, topped w grilled onions, provolone, and two fried eggs. Buddy likes it too !
(defibrillator standing by) 















Romping w Bob





















It was a great day !


----------



## Freqman1

onecatahula said:


> Just a few:
> View attachment 1700030
> 
> Breakfast by Nick: a whole mess’a pulled pork, topped w grilled onions, provolone, and two fried eggs. Buddy likes it too !
> (defibrillator standing by)
> View attachment 1700027
> View attachment 1700028
> 
> View attachment 1700026
> 
> View attachment 1700025
> 
> Romping w BobView attachment 1700029
> View attachment 1700024
> 
> View attachment 1700023
> 
> View attachment 1700022
> 
> View attachment 1700021
> 
> View attachment 1700020
> It was a great day !



Digg'n the 'aerial' views!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Digging all the canti Schwinns!!


----------



## Kato

Any idea who has the RedRocket sled..........???


----------



## slick

The best bike of the event so far right here. Looks to be an Excelsior? Around 1917? I have one just like it. Same truss frame and all but mine has nicer paint. Killer rare bike. I'd bring that home.


----------



## onecatahula

Kato said:


> Any idea who has the RedRocket sled..........???



Mark Dalki has those sleds (cr250mark here on the Cabe)


----------



## Rusty72

Hey Pete !
Do you know who owns this bike or if  it sold ?


----------



## 1817cent

That might be Pete's bike.  I know it was parked where he set up.  He is on his way back.


----------



## Kickstand3

What’s up with the Ranger!


----------



## stezell

Rusty72 said:


> Hey Pete !
> Do you know who owns this bike or if  it sold ?
> View attachment 1700171



You guys are right it's Pete's bike.


----------



## detroitbike

Ranger sold


----------



## bicycle larry

ANY PICS FOR FRIDAY


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bicycle larry said:


> ANY PICS FOR FRIDAY



It really has not been a good year for the pictures.  Thank you to everyone who has posted some; we are living vicariously through your images!  @detroitbike usually gives us a photo-documentary of the entire event. @schwinnguyinohio @onecatahula are to be commended.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Thanks , I came back a day early this year so no Friday pics from me


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS SCHWINNGUYIN OHIO


----------



## cr250mark

Few picts 
 Overall a lot slower than I have seen even being fall show  but steady pockets of buyers 
Picking through items .Decent amount of sellers .Very decent weather .
Overall another great time ! Wife I and Bob enjoyed our time and conversations with a bunch of Damm good people. Bob was sad to depart good ole Caddy and Buddy. 
Speaking for myself was able to move along most of my items and………replace them with several new killer items !
See you all in Lebanon


----------



## TrustRust

cr250mark said:


> Few picts
> Overall a lot slower than I have seen even being fall show  but steady pockets of buyers
> Picking through items .Decent amount of sellers .Very decent weather .
> Overall another great time ! Wife I and Bob enjoyed our time and conversations with a bunch of Damm good people. Bob was sad to depart good ole Caddy and Buddy.
> Speaking for myself was able to move along most of my items and………replace them with several new killer items !
> See you all in Lebanon
> 
> View attachment 1700635
> 
> View attachment 1700636
> 
> View attachment 1700637
> 
> View attachment 1700638
> 
> View attachment 1700639
> 
> View attachment 1700640
> 
> View attachment 1700641
> 
> View attachment 1700642
> 
> View attachment 1700643
> 
> View attachment 1700644
> 
> View attachment 1700645
> 
> View attachment 1700646
> 
> View attachment 1700647
> 
> View attachment 1700648
> 
> View attachment 1700649
> 
> View attachment 1700650



Thanks for the pics 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Rusthound

The pictures don't to seem to show many "shoppers"?   It's been 3 years since I could get there.. I hope for the Spring show 2023.


----------



## cr250mark

Buddy and bob , caddy,  Pete “onecatachula”and Tom known as “Buck” Browsing and Bsing ! Plus
Sears Rep. Some A hole lol


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL THE GREAT PICS,


----------



## bicycle larry

LOVE THE PICS OF THE DOGS TO HAVEING A GOOD TIME


----------



## stezell

You know come to think of it I actually did take some pictures while I was at the show Friday morning, animal and transportation related since they do pull wagons with most everyones favorite beverage. I just couldn't manage to load one in my truck. Always good to see and talk to everyone and meet new people.

Sean


----------



## Maskadeo

Four semis pulled in with the Budweiser  Clydesdales. I overheard the guy say it takes $8K a day for upkeep!


----------



## Freqman1

cr250mark said:


> Buddy and bob , caddy,  Pete “onecatachula”and Tom known as “Buck” Browsing and Bsing ! Plus
> Sears Rep. Some A hole lol
> 
> View attachment 1700799
> 
> View attachment 1700800
> 
> View attachment 1700801
> 
> View attachment 1700802
> 
> View attachment 1700803
> 
> View attachment 1700804
> 
> View attachment 1700805



I hope the 'Sears' guy shows up in the Spring with some cool stuff! V/r Shawn


----------

